# What's currently your favorite rider?



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2013)

Most of us have several bikes in our collection and hopefully more than a couple are in rideable condition. Out of all your prized possessions, which one gets taken out the most lately? Is it the newest gem in your stable that you're still giddy about? Is it Old Faithful, the one you've had for years you keep coming back to time & time again? Post pics & share your best girl with us:o

Here's mine. My newest ride, a '41 SamsCo badged deluxe Rollfast. Even after 3 months, it's the one I go to. I still catch myself staring at her lines, OG paint and shiney bits. It's a pleasure to ride & I love the looks she gets around town.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 23, 2013)

That's easy


----------



## OldRider (Sep 23, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Most of us have several bikes in our collection and hopefully more than a couple are in rideable condition. Out of all your prized possessions, which one gets taken out the most lately? Is it the newest gem in your stable that you're still giddy about? Is it Old Faithful, the one you've had for years you keep coming back to time & time again? Post pics & share your best girl with us:o
> 
> Here's mine. My newest ride, a '41 SamsCo badged deluxe Rollfast. Even after 3 months, it's the one I go to. I still catch myself staring at her lines, OG paint and shiney bits. It's a pleasure to ride & I love the looks she gets around town.




That's a nice long frame for a tall drink of water like you  Looks good!


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 23, 2013)

This week........


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Sep 23, 2013)

*fav rider this week*




rides like a dream


----------



## panelman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## tommydale1950 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Itsa 1912*

Mead Ranger my current steed circa 1912


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 23, 2013)

*My rider*


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


>




Hey Mike,
    Is this the bike that had the clipped fenders? It sure looks sweet! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2013)

*1937 Dayton Super Streamline*

When I restored this I wanted to make sure it rode smooth as butter and went through everything with a fine tooth comb--it glides! V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 23, 2013)

*fenders*



Freqman1 said:


> Hey Mike,
> Is this the bike that had the clipped fenders? It sure looks sweet! V/r Shawn




Shawn
Yes that is the one I had the "tails" fabricated and brought the fenders back the way they were supposed to be!


----------



## gtflyte (Sep 23, 2013)

This is one I've had for years and keeps coming up and down the basement stairs again and again.







She's not pretty but rides like new.


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 23, 2013)

*What's currently your favorite rider*

I ONLY HAVE TWO VINTAGE BIKES - BOTH ARE MY FAVORITE RIDES.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 23, 2013)

Here lately it's been this old turd. It's a ratty old '40 DX with all sorts of stuff wrong with it but it just rides so smooth!


----------



## jd56 (Sep 23, 2013)

In have a few nice riders.
But the most ridden and most enjoyable was ( sometimes still is) my 65 Astro Flite.





Then the 49 Phantom arrived...talk about smooth riders...but heavy. Lots of money spent on this one to get it as close to original as I could.





Then a few months ago this well patina'd bike fell into my lap. Didn't expect this one to be such a head turner much less a nice rider... 50 Western Flyer Huffman Deluxe. However I just sold it so it looks like the ballots are back in the box on my next fav.







Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 23, 2013)

This one is my latest...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 24, 2013)

This is my morning paper getter and 5 mile one way mail getter.Old american flyer camelback.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 24, 2013)

This fall, definitely my 1974 Raleigh Sports 3 speed. I got this bicycle 10 years ago this week as a $30 Sports with basic, stock components. I gradually put on many period-correct upgrades over the years. It is the most pleasant riding of all of my bicycles.

http://www.bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/07/summer-rides-1974-raleigh-sports-3-speed.html?m=1


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Perfect rider.....*


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 25, 2013)

Been riding this Raleigh the most, great bike for cruising around a small town


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 25, 2013)

My favorite would be my 1933 Mead Ranger Ace. It is fun to ride. What makes it a pleasure to drive is the manual 2 speed Bendix hub that I had installed. It beats a kick back hub any day of the week. Those hubs tend to change gears very easily even when braking. That is why I prefer manual hubs.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 25, 2013)

Some great riders out there guys! Glad to see everything from a lubed up rat, a frame built-up with modern drivetrain, to a full blown super deluxe original! Let's see some more! Gotta be a rider, no trailer queens here:o


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 25, 2013)

1887 ~ 56 inch ~ Columbia Expert ~ Housepainted "funky old red" ~


----------



## spoker (Sep 25, 2013)

*mooneyes*

DYNO mooneyes with 4 speed computor


----------



## tailhole (Sep 25, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> That's easy




Great shot!  I'll have to post my Iver soon, she's looking good these days.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 25, 2013)

*my trusty '46 DX*

I'll keep this girl for the rest of my life.  
Nice solid rider and daily commuter. 





But I just set this bike up (different saddle now) and am really enjoying the smooth ride and responsiveness of it.  It's a 1934 Schwinn tall.
With Velocity p-35s laced to a Morrow rear hub, vintage German racing high flange front.
It's fun to be able to look over fences when you're cutting down the alley too.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 25, 2013)

tailhole said:


>




Been wanting to build up something like this too. Gonna keep my eyes peeled...


----------



## Iverider (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks Tailhole, and if you ever want to sell that Schwinn Tall frame...I'd love to get a pm first!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 26, 2016)

Figured its about darn time we bump up this thread! Tho I still love my SamSco dearly and don't see us parting ways any time soon, my go-to bike for the past couple years has been my beloved '38-ish Monark built Hawthorne Twin Bar. Such a roomy and comfy ride, it's the one I rely on most.


----------



## tikicruiser (Feb 26, 2016)

I only have 2 vintage bike's but the one I've been riding alot lately since I put it together is my Columbia  unpainted raw metal bike. No clue what year it is but I do know it's a middle weight not a Balooner. But it ride's soooo nice.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 26, 2016)

just a real fun fast and comfortable bike to ride.


----------



## mrg (Feb 26, 2016)

Not my favorite looking but one of my favorite riding!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 27, 2016)

Rode my 41 colson  a bunch last year, I'm sure it will see it's share of rides this year also.


----------



## rocketman (Feb 27, 2016)

Oriole, aged like me but rides nice...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 27, 2016)

This is my favorite 38 BF Goodrich this is the only one known with matching darts at frame and springer.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 29, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Figured its about darn time we bump up this thread! Tho I still love my SamSco dearly,... my go-to bike for the past couple years has been my beloved '38-ish Monark built Hawthorne Twin Bar. Such a roomy and comfy ride, it's the one I rely on most.




I like the topic; I must of been riding my bike whenever this thread was bumped before....
I have had several favorites over the years and it is different depending on how long the ride is, what the path is like, and who I'm riding with...
if I'm going to ride 40 or 50 miles that day, with hills and headwinds, and there will be cyclone coasters there looking at the bikes; I often pick my black 36 Electric, 1 inch pitch gear ratio 22/10 and a ton of cool accessories





My favorite "style rider" is still my Elgin Tiki fenderless wartime Bike. Easy to load on the rack to take wherever I want to ride. 





The bike in my collection I love the most is also a favorite rider of mine; and is the biggest transformation I got to do:
1940 Western Flyer heavy duty paper boy bike. 





A couple before pics:





Great thread Mike! I'm sure there will be updates in the future....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Bump up this old "Rider" thread.
Still have "Top 3" riders, slightly more accessorized Electric, Elgin Tiki Cruiser, and WF HD.
Added 1935 Velvet deLuxe for my birthday March '18 and take it out often.
Fresh pics.....









and the 1938 Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar  "Century Ride" 06-21-19
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/page-624#post-1038364


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 18, 2019)

Not sure why, but I keep coming back to my '55 Vette. Now that it's set up with baby-seat rack and trailer hitch, it's my all-rounder until the roads get salted.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 18, 2019)

My favorite rider is my '61 Panther 3. Always rides nice and smooth. Not the prettiest but she does look good for the camera. Some before and after pictures.
Hammerhead


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 18, 2019)

My favorite rider at any given time, is usually the latest bike, I’ve had the pleasure to experience.
At this time, it is my recently resurrected 1918 Excelsior, Auto-Bike.
Very smooth and quiet, and with the higher pressure tires, and that 12 tooth Morrow hub/cog, it requires very little effort to glide down the cycle path.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 18, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> My favorite rider is my '61 Panther 3. Always rides nice and smooth. Not the prettiest but she does look good for the camera. Some before and after pictures.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1065423
> View attachment 1065425




Love the wheel/tire combo on this bike @Hammerhead !! Looks fantastic!




cyclingday said:


> My favorite rider at any given time, is usually the latest bike, I’ve had the pleasure to experience.
> At this time, it is my recently resurrected 1918 Excelsior, Auto-Bike.
> Very smooth and quiet, and with the higher pressure tires, and that 12 tooth Morrow hub/cog, it requires very little effort to glide down the cycle path.View attachment 1065430




I really don't care for green but this Excelsior is WICKED!!!  It would be hard to choose another bike to ride with this in the garage.....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 18, 2019)

Tough, but probably the 55 Straightbar.


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 18, 2019)

For whatever reason, this 36 Rollfast rides like a dream. That being said, my current project will be its replacement...


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 19, 2019)

This is my go to for the moment. 1954 Schwinn Leader


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2019)

Laced on a 2 speed kick back hub.......


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 19, 2019)

Pierce


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2019)

The teens Reading has been the rider of choice for the past few months. It's lightweight frame, modern rims/tires on a period-correct Corbin 2spd hub make for an easy ride.


----------



## hm. (Sep 19, 2019)

would have to say this one, my 1980 cruiser5


----------



## Bikebones (Sep 20, 2019)

Voodoo, bontrager close second...not vintage...kb.


----------



## lounging (Sep 21, 2019)

Some guy that hardly posts here lends me his sweet bike when we roll to the beaches.  I love this thing.


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Sep 24, 2019)

My 1962 Schwinn American Deluxe


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 26, 2019)

My 1923 Columbia model 9.....visiting a friend.....eh


----------



## 39zep (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 26, 2019)

I only have 3 older bikes to choose from. as far as the ride itself I really like my 1960 _Racer _ with the small frame. S-7's and fatter tires. theses small frames just seem to ride and handle better then the fat tire bikes.




when I want to be cool I ride this one...


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 26, 2019)

39zep said:


> View attachment 1069572
> 
> View attachment 1069575



That is a beautiful creation. What frame is that?


----------



## Sven (Sep 27, 2019)

My workhorse '55 Corvette.



My 1979 Suburban is my other favorite rider.
The five speed FFS is great  for "shooting "across intersections or highways. I  plan on getting some Wald folding baskets for grocery getting


----------



## Ross (Sep 28, 2019)

1980!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 28, 2019)

49 Schwinn DX


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 19, 2020)

Sven said:


> My workhorse '55 Corvette.
> View attachment 1070185
> My 1979 Suburban is my other favorite rider.
> The five speed FFS is great  for "shooting "across intersections or highways. I  plan on getting some Wald folding baskets for grocery getting View attachment 1070193



Digging your Corvette!!


----------

